# Eldergarth/Shanon



## Stav (Jun 20, 2008)

I am currently building a model of this tug anyone out there know where she is lying as I could do with some photos of her.I have checked out AIS but cant seem to find her at all.Has she been scrapped??



Stav


----------



## KYRENIA (Aug 10, 2007)

Stav. do a search for this tug in the tug section of the gallery.
Cheers John.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Stav said:


> I am currently building a model of this tug anyone out there know where she is lying as I could do with some photos of her.I have checked out AIS but cant seem to find her at all.Has she been scrapped??
> 
> 
> 
> Stav


Still alive and I believe working in S. Wales.

Her sister ROWANGARTH is working on the Tyne.

There are another two fire-fighting near sisters OAKGARTH and YEWGARTH


----------



## trawlermanpete (Jan 14, 2008)

working Swansea/Port Talbot


----------



## AndyJohannessen (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Stav,
I do have some pictures of Oakgarth from 1983,she is in Sandon Graving dock getting her final coat of paint after being delivered from the builders in Bromborough.I will scan and post them here if you like or I can scan and mail.
Are you building her with Z-pellers? I did build this model quite a few years ago and only lately confined her to the loft due to lack of space.

Let me know Stav.

Best wishes

Andy.


----------



## SAL (Feb 20, 2007)

Stav said:


> I am currently building a model of this tug anyone out there know where she is lying as I could do with some photos of her.I have checked out AIS but cant seem to find her at all.Has she been scrapped??
> 
> Stav


Hi

Shannon is currently in the Bristol channel [31st Dec 08]

http://www.shipais.com/showship.php?mmsi=235032612

I have some pics of her when she was at Liverpool for a short time, and a few Oakgarth which may be of use.

http://ships-at-liverpool.fotopic.net/p33476768.html

http://ships-at-liverpool.fotopic.net/p26441561.html

http://ships-at-liverpool.fotopic.net/p33476766.html

Regards
Gwil


----------

